# Sage DB Heats up when machine isn't on?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I suspect I have a leak in the Sage somewhere as I can hear a little more burbling than usual, though I haven't had a chance to open it up to look yet. Also it makes a bit of buzzing when hitting the buttons. I think I saw somebody had similar to that recently. The stranger thing though is that without turning it on, if it's plugged in it's actually warming up and staying warm. I did a little search but didn't see anybody having similar problem before.

I was wondering any ideas what would cause that?

I'm aware that coffee classics provide support etc. so will likely call them, just thought I'd see if anybody had any suspicions what it would be.


----------

